# Stupid Dilemma



## gsp1980 (Nov 28, 2019)

Currently in my 3rd year of University studying CS, passed the ASTB, got PRK, PFT is done, and my OSO says I’m basically a shoe in for an air contract to go to 10 weeks of USMC PLC this summer. Over the past year in working towards getting contracted, I’ve had some doubts. Doubts in regards to whether flying aircraft is something that I truly want to do or whether I’d even be good at it compared to other areas of the military.

What I believe would bring me the most fulfillment and where I think my abilities would shine the most would be as a medic in some sort of SOF group, whether that be 18D (appeals the most to me), PJ, etc. Although this may seem like a ridiculous assumption considering that I’ve never been behind an aircraft or doing any form of medicine, it’s just something that I feel, if that makes any sense. For example, I’ve never been super comfortable driving but I’ve always liked watching surgeries or helping my mom who’s an RN with some minor medical stuff.

I am still going to go this summer to PLC, I think it would be stupid not to given this opportunity, and just in case I do change my mind 1.5 years from now when I graduate, I’d like to have some different avenues open. My question is, say I were to make it through OCS and then finish off another year of school, at which point I would be 23 years old. Do you think it would be stupid not to accept a commission? Have you heard of any Officers resigning their commissions to go SOF? I’m not sure if it would be the wisest thing to do given the high attrition in PJ or SF. Do you think going through OCS would make me better prepared than some of my fellow candidates if I do decide to pursue the SOF dream?

Thanks gents.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 28, 2019)

So, you're willing to take a slot to PLC, even though you're not sure if you really want to be an officer.  What about the guy that really wants to be an officer, but now does not have the PLC slot you're going to use?  You need to make sure you know what you want and how you want to get there, you'll generally make a better officer if you go enlisted first and find out the mind set you'll be leading - officer to NCO is generally only done during a RIF or under special circumstances - it won't be until you've completed your contracted term as an officer after OCS, they've spent a ton of money on getting you into the officer corps.

You have a lot pf thinking to get done.


----------



## Arf (Nov 28, 2019)

gsp1980 said:


> Do you think going through OCS would make me better prepared than some of my fellow candidates if I do decide to pursue the SOF dream?



No.
OCS is more demanding than Boot Camp or Basic, so in that sense, sure. You cannot compare it to a selection course for SOF in the least bit.

I can only speak for SEAL and SWCC, but the majority of us chose not to go to OCS even though the majority of us have a college degree. Enlisted has its perks, especially when you are younger. You could always try and transition to officer later.

Be careful what SOF role you choose if you want to go Officer unless you want to start a completely new job/selection. For example SWCC doesn’t have any officers, we would have to go back to BUD/S and go SEAL if we want to go Officer, or choose an officer role in the fleet. I’m not sure if PJ is the same with Combat Rescue Officer , but we have a few PJs here who could clarify for me.









This guy is a retired SF officer, and he makes some good points on why he hated being an officer. It’s a hard decision to make. Do you want to be in command? Does money matter to you? 
Enlisted tend to do more in the field for longer, and have more schools/specialties available to them. Eventually though you will get pushed into an admin role as you approach E-7 also.


----------



## gsp1980 (Nov 28, 2019)

x SF med said:


> So, you're willing to take a slot to PLC, even though you're not sure if you really want to be an officer.  What about the guy that really wants to be an officer, but now does not have the PLC slot you're going to use?  You need to make sure you know what you want and how you want to get there, you'll generally make a better officer if you go enlisted first and find out the mind set you'll be leading - officer to NCO is generally only done during a RIF or under special circumstances - it won't be until you've completed your contracted term as an officer after OCS, they've spent a ton of money on getting you into the officer corps.
> 
> You have a lot pf thinking to get done.



From what my OSO told me, it's not hard to get an Air Contract as long as you're squared away. Most of the people who apply for Air and don't get it, probably wouldn't have made it through OCS in the first place. Everyone I know at the office is going ground, they need air contracts. I think it's worth going just to have my options open, maybe I'll be thinking differently in 2 years time.

Also, if I went enlisted, I do not think my ultimate goal would be to become an officer. I would much rather just do my time and get out by 30. 

Honestly if I had to pick one job, it would be 18D but the risk of washing out and becoming something else scares me. Which is why I think PJ is something else to look into, it seems like some of the recruits have a clause in their contract to separate from the AF if they fall out.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 28, 2019)

Sigh.

So you only want to serve if you are a cool guy?


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 28, 2019)

You are already preparing to washout, please don't waste a slot.


----------



## gsp1980 (Nov 28, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> Sigh.
> 
> So you only want to serve if you are a cool guy?


In the enlisted ranks? Yes.
As an officer? No, I don't really care.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 28, 2019)

I don't think the military is for you.


----------



## gsp1980 (Nov 28, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> You are already preparing to washout, please don't waste a slot.





gsp1980 said:


> In the enlisted ranks? Yes.
> As an officer? No, I don't really care.


I'm not preparing to wash out, I'm trying to keep my options open. I know there's plenty of people who don't go to PLC Seniors after PLC Juniors because they realize it's not for them. I also know there's candidates who show up at OCS and can't even meet the intial PFT standard and then get sent home. If I show up in shape and squared away, that's not wasting a slot, I'd be there to learn. I'm still leaning towards commissoning.


----------



## gsp1980 (Nov 28, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> I don't think the military is for you.


maybe you're right lol


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 28, 2019)

gsp1980 said:


> maybe you're right lol


Good choice, and good luck.  

- locked -


----------



## AWP (Nov 28, 2019)

The good news is this thread has given me an idea for a discussion thead, creation TBD later today.


----------

